# Snapsblinker



## Bondex (30. November 2004)

Snapsblinker sind teuer und dabei doch so einfach aufgebaut! Wer von Euch hat solche Teile schon mal versucht nachzubauen? Die Fliegen so schön weit und außerdem fangen sie spitzenmäßig!!! #h
Damit Ihr wißt wovon ich spreche, hier ein paar Fotos davon |kopfkrat


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

|kopfkrat Was kosten die denn?
|kopfkrat Sieht für mich nach ne Stückchen Blech und nem kleinen Bleistück aus...

Da müsstest du wohl einen opfern, also auseinander bauen:q 
Das Blechstückchen platt hauen, als Schablone und von dem Bleistückchen mit Gips ne einfache Form bauen...

|bla: Aber die Bleiform is vielleicht garnich nötig wenn du dir ne Bleiplatte vom Dachdecker holst, da was rausschneidest und es n bisschen mit nem Hammer bearbeitest.

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@barsch_zocker
also die Dinger sind wirklich nicht kompliziert aufgebaut, jedenfalls sieht´s so aus. Sie kosten im Handel leider zwischen 4-5 Euronen das Stück und das finde ich wirklich heftig


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Damit das etwas deutlicher wird wie das Ding aufgebaut ist hier noch weitere Fotos. Das Blei ist etwas gewölbt und insgesamt zeigt meine Schieblehre 6mm Dicke an. Das eigendliche Blech ist 0,8mm dick und verchromt, ebenso wie das Bleistückchen, welches an den Seiten einfach festgeklemmt ist. Das Blech ist auf der Gegenseite leicht ausgwölbt, aber wirklich nur so gaaaaanz eben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

hier nochmal etwas größer. Aber vielleicht spielt das auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle |kopfkrat


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Bin gespannt, ob Du den nachgebaut bekommst, Bondex!

Ist mein absoluter Lieblingsköder, kostet 4,50 - 4,95€ - und Gladsax lebt ganz gut von meinen anschaffungen. Aber dürfte schwer werden, das Metall um das Blei herumzuformen, so dass es auch hält, oder?

ToiToi

Karsten


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Das der Snaps so gut fliegt wird ja nur an seinem tiefen Schwerpunkt liegen.

Aber mal was anderes, der Snaps is ja n Mefo Blinker, zischt das Bleistückchen nich gen Horizont wenn man zum X-ten Mal richtig durchzieht?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hier kann man nochmal ganzu gut sehen wie das Blei gefaßt ist. Das Problem wird sein das Blech so knapp zu knicken, noch dazu im Bogen (Pfeil). Wer hat also gute Ideen |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@barsch_zocker 
ist mir noch nie passiert. Alt werden die Dinger meist sowieso nicht, die gehen beim Blinkern an der Ostsee relativ oft flöten. Vielleicht taugen die Dinger aber auch im Fluß oder See. Es sind echte Weitwurfwunder und taumeln super geil wenn man die Schnur einfach nur stramm hält und den Köder durchsacken läßt. #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

.....


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@ Barsch-Zocker und Bondex: mir sind schon zwei in den Himmel geschossen, hatte 0,23mm Mono und jeweils das 30gr Exemplar in Gebrauch - wenn da eine Schlaufe auf der Spule sitzt, knallt es zwangsläufig bei starken Würfen.

Der Snaps müsste auch hervorragend an größeren Seen auf Salmoniden funktionieren, z.B. am Walchensee auf Seeforellen. Konnte es aber bislang leider noch nicht testen. Auch an skandinavischen Lachsflüssen wird er schon erfolgreich gefischt, gerade bei starkem Hochwasser.


----------



## arno (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moin!
So auf die Schnelle:
Das Blech und das Blei zusammenlegen.
Dann mit einem Schutzgasgerät vier Ecken vier Punkte.
Müste doch eigendlich halten!
Klar das Blei wird etwas angeschmolzen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen daß das so funst!


----------



## Igor (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

1. Dachdeckerblei umwickeln, Loch durchbohren, Blindniete setzen, Nagelrest rausschlagen
 2. Paar Löcher im Blech bohren, Blei gißen in vorbereitete Form, Ecken mit dem  Hammer abrunden.

 Hab auf die schnelle überlegt. Sorry fals nicht passt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@ Bondex

Hast es mal mit Auswuchtbleie versucht. Die habe die gleiche Form wie das Blei im Snapsblinker. Duennes nicht rostendes Blech in Kupfer und Silber zurechtschneiden und dann mit Aquasure festkleben. Muesste halten.

Das Umbiegen des Bleches um das Blei scheint da schon viel schwieriger!


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@Bondex:
Du hast da den 30 Gramm Snaps, das Blei muss NICHT gebogen sein, beim 20 Gramm is' es fast gänzlich flach (den Fische ich nämlich am liebsten, weil er nicht soviele Hänger fabriziert weil er langsamer absinkt!!) DIeser Punkt sollte zumindest die Aktion nicht beeinflussen!?!?

Es sollte auch kein Problem sein, wenn das ganze zusammengebogen ist einfach ein Lock komplett durchbohren und ne Niete durchzujagen...

Der Snaps hat einen völlig "kranken" Lauf und eigentlich null Aktion!

Und er funzt im Süßwasser extrem genial auf Rapfen!!! Vor allem wenn man Ihn knallrot anpinselt, wie das klassische "Rapfenblei"

Also, Dachdeckerblei zurechtgeschnitten, mit dem Blech leidlich festgehalten, Loch durch Blei UND Blech, vernietet und auf gehts #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bondex
> 
> Hast es mal mit Auswuchtbleie versucht. Die habe die gleiche Form wie das Blei im Snapsblinker. Duennes nicht rostendes Blech in Kupfer und Silber zurechtschneiden und dann mit Aquasure festkleben. Muesste halten.
> 
> Das Umbiegen des Bleches um das Blei scheint da schon viel schwieriger!


Fällt mir grade so auf...

Wennman das Blei erst festklebt und dann noch festnietet, kann man sich eigentlich das Umbiegen des Bleches sparen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*



			
				Igor schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Dachdeckerblei umwickeln, Loch durchbohren, Blindniete setzen, Nagelrest rausschlagen
> 2. Paar Löcher im Blech bohren, Blei gißen in vorbereitete Form, Ecken mit dem  Hammer abrunden.
> 
> Hab auf die schnelle überlegt. Sorry fals nicht passt.


Ups... da hatte noch einer ne ähnliche Idee


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Mann da habe ich aber was ins Rollen gebracht! Geile Ideen von alles Seiten. Wer von Euch kann mir sagen wie ich zu Hause Blech (o,8mm) schneiden kann und dies mit möglichst wenig Aufwand. Blechschere? Flechs und Säge finde ich nicht die Bringer, dauert zu lange. Ne Stanze habe ich natürlich auch nicht. Welche Werkzeuge würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

So ich mußte das jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren. Hier sind erste Versuche mit Plexiglas. Der eine hat eine durchgehende Achse aus Stahldraht, der andere ist einfach so durchbohrt (sowas müßte man dann später natürlich aus Metall basteln). Habe ein wenig schlampig versilbert, aber das kann man ja auch noch verbessern


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moin Moin,
wenn Du keine Stanze hast (Und wer hat die schon im Keller stehen ) wirst auf Blechschere und Feile zurückgreifen müssen... 

Die ersten Versuche sehen doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus!!


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Welcher Art Blechschere meinst Du? Hast Du vielleicht ein Foto davon?


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moin!
Mit dem Nieten ists natürlich besser!
Bondex, schöne Arbeit!
0,8 mm Blech mit einer Handschere, ich weis nicht ob das Funst, ich glaube eher , da stirbt die Schere!
Machs besser mit nem Winkelschleifer, aber vorsicht , das wird bestimmt heiß und Schutzbrille tragen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hab mir grad mal ein Stück Blech in 0,5mm angesehen... selbst das wird hart mit der Schere...
Ne taugliche Dekupiersäge (ja die gibts auch für Metall, nicht nur für Holz) könnte noch gehen... Leider sind die guten Modelle so teuer, dass Du schon ne Menge Snaps bauen müsstest um das wieder "rauszubasten" 

Hab leider kein Bild zur Hand Bondey!


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Nee, sägen mit der Dekupiersäge ist Mist. Dauert zu lange, wird ungenau. Gleiches Problem mit dem Winkelschleifer! Es giebt doch solche Dinger die aussehen wie eine Papierschneidemaschine auch für Blech, wenn ich mich nicht irre, son Ding mit einem langen Handhebel oder vielleicht sogar mit Fußbetrieb?

Jedenfalls habe ich meine Blinker eben am Kanal getestet. Der mit der Achse in der Mitte ist spitze. Er fliegt weiter als das Original und arbeitet echt nicht schlecht. Er ist ja leicht krumm zusammengesetzt. Der Flachere fliegt nur 30-40 Meter und man muß schon ziemlich schnell drehen um ihn zum Laufen zu bringen, dann aber kommt er an die Wasseroberfläche. Etwas mehr Blei könnte diese Problem vielleicht beheben, oder eben aus Blech bauen


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Geht doch einfach mal zu einer kleinen Schlosserei und fragt, ob Ihr dort deren Hebelschere benutzen dürft!
Die haben bestimmt noch einige passende Blechreste liegen!
Und dann gleich auf Vorrat schneiden!
5 Euro in die Kaffeekasse und gut ist!


----------



## Gädda fiskare (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moin,

ich habe zwar noch keinen Wobbler gebaut, aber das Blech und das Blei würde ich mit Karosseriekleber verbinden, den gibt es sogar seewasserfest (ist aber nicht erforderlich). Der Kleber hält mit Sicherheit länger als bis zum tödlichen Hänger. Einfach ne Wurst von dem Kleber auftragen, die Teile zusammenfügen, in den Schraubstock spannen, damit sich die Kleberschicht auf eine Dicke im Zehntel mm-Bereich reduziert und die Kleberreste am nächsten Tag mit einem Messer entfernen. Das Blech kann man sehr schnell und präzise mit einer Stichsäge ausschneiden, die Sägeblätter gibt es in jedem Baumarkt, Kannten nacharbeiten und fertig.

Bis denne 

Matze


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Stichsäge, ja klar, das geht auch!
Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können!
Aber das macht das AB ja so schön!!!


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Stichsäge? Ich glaube die fliegt mir bei Blech mit Sicherheit um die Ohren???!!!


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ne Bondex, ich habe mal mit einer Stichsäger Din A 4 große Ziffern ausgesägt, das klappt!
War sogar 3mm starkes V2a Blech!
Du must nur kurz einspannen dann fibriert das auch nicht!
Es dauert seine Zeit aber es funzt!
Von den Ziffern werde ich nach Weihnachten mit meiner neuen Digi Fotos reinsetzen!


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Was für ein Sägeblatt hält V2A aus?


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Sägeblätter die für V2A Bleche gemacht sind!
Die bekommst Du aber nicht im Baumarkt, da solltest Du schon in ein Fachgeschäft gehen!


----------



## Bondex (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ich habe mal auf eine Blechschere im Ebay geboten, mal sehen was passiert???!!!


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ohje, und das für 2 oder 3 mm Blech eventuell noch VA!
Das wird aber luschtisch!


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Habe dat Ding nun doch nicht bekommen, werde mal nach Sägeblättern und Stahlblech Ausschau halten


----------



## gismowolf (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Servus Björn!
Such Dir im Branchenverzeichnis eine Metallverarbeitende Firma in Deiner Nähe,die Laserschneidegeräte verwendet.Dort läßt Du Dir ein kostenloses Angebot für den Zuschnitt Deiner Blinker inkl.Material(V4A)für verschiedene Stückzahlen und Größenzuschnitte machen: z.B.100,500 und 1000 Stück;die Programmierkosten betragen etwa € 45,- pro Fertigung einer Größe.Ich schätze,daß bei 500Stück ein Preis von ca.€1,-/Stk liegen wird.
Versuch`s doch mal,weil mit Stichsäge oder schleifen mit Flex wirst Du nach dem 10.Stück was anderes machen wollen!     :q   #h


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@Wolli

ja die Idee ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt. Aber finde mal so einen Betrieb!!! Ich habe mal versucht Edelstahl wegzuflechsen, dat hat echt gedauert und Bohren ist mit normalem Heimwerker Gerät unmöglich. Es entsteht kein Loch, sondern der Bohrer wird stumpf.


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Bondex bei V2A must Du kühlen,kühlen.kühlen,kühlen und dann noch kühlen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

also mit dachdeckerblei,das du knickts und im schraubstock beaarbeiets geht das ganz gut,in allen gewichten und grössen,ich nehme dachrienenalu,das kannst du seh gut mit zange und blechschere bearbeiten,nacher loch rein und mit bohrmashine und flex etc glatt machen und lackieren!!die form die ich ausschneide ist wie ein rechteck,das an den schmalen enden noch mal ein schmaleres quadrat hat,für die löcher!!vorne etwas länglicher versteht sich!!!von dem breiten rechteck werden die flügel um das blei gepresst
also ich hab welche bis 100gramm gebaut,zum pilken,die funzen wie blöde sag ich dir,die form ist nicht so wichtig,der lauf macht es!!

deshalb verbige ich sie auch leicht in der achse,ca,ne zehnteldrehung,und  dann nochmal ganz leicht in richtung bleikern zum tiefen fischen,nach oben zur blechseite zum flachen fischen!!
der lauf ändert sich locker um 1-2m wassertiefe,ich habs probiert!!!
hoffe ich konnte euch helfen!!!


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@acidflash
Klasse! Mach mal bitte ein paar Fotos davon hier rein, das mit dem Verbiegen habe ich nicht so ganz geschnallt. Vielleich eine Bauanleitung in Fotoschritten? Wäre echt klasse


----------



## gismowolf (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi acidflash!
Wieviele mm Dicke hat denn dieses Alublech?Und wie schwer waren denn die Fische,die Du damit schon gefangen hast?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

also fotos hab ich leider keine,da keine cam,sorry
also zum verbiegen
du verbiegst den snaper erst in sich,quasi wie bei einer förderschnecke,halt nur ein ganz wenig,dann spielt er noch verrückter!!!
willst du das er flacher läuft,biegst du ihn dann dann leicht-und zwar in einen ca,160 gradwinkel,das du kein plattes blech hast sondern einen leichten knick!!
je nachdem in welche richtung der knick ist,(zum blei hin oder weg),läuft er flacher oder tiefer,und,was ich für den grössten vorteil halte,nicht mehr in der senkrechten(heisst schmale kante nach unten!!) sondern mit der breitsete nach unten
das heisst grad beim dorsch,das er den köder besser sehen kann,da er eine grössere oberfläche des köders von unten sieht!!!!
meine erfahrungen sind fast ausschlieslich auf dorsch vom boot oder kutter,auf mefo hab ich noch nicht gezielt geangelt!!
ich hatte  schon oft tage an denen ich mehr als das doppelte an fisch als der rest fing,grad auf dem kutter in der andrift in flacherem wasser bis ca 15m und ruhigem wetter,da kommt kein pilker mehr mit!!
mein kumperl und ich hatten dann zu zweit ca.1/6 der fische an board,und das ist meist die regel das wir mit am besten fangen,unter den besten 5 an board sind wir fast immer!!!
das ist jetzt keine angeberei oder so

ach ja,das blech hat halt dachrinnendicke,2-3 mm schätz ich!!!
die grössen kann man so variabel gestallten wie man will,baue mir auch hechtblinker die 50 gramm wiegen und bis zum horizont fliegen,und laufen als wenn sie 10 gramm schwer sind,zeitlupenblinkern auf 100meter entfernung ist so möglich!!!!
kommt wiederum auf die biegung und den schwerpunkt an,ich setze ihn dann weit nach hinten!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

also pilksnaper bis 100gramm hab ich auch schon gemacht,die haben aber nen wiederstand beim hochkurbeln,da brauchste nen kräftigen stock sag ich dir!!!!
denke so 60 gramm ist obergrenze je nach laufeigenschaft,aber das reicht ja auch zum pilken für die andrift aufm kutter!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

diese va-blinker hab ich auch schonmal vor 3 jahren gemacht,die sollten auf mefo gut gehen,fliegen ja auch wie der teufel und laufen flach!!!
ich hab sie nur zum hechtangeln und zocken auf barsch vom ufer genommen,!!!
da gibs bestimmt noch 1000 möglichkeiten oder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

ich werde probieren ne zeichnung der rohform des snapers zu machen,dann sieht man schon wie man den bearbeiten muss!!mit etwas übung hat man in 10-15 min einen angelfertigen rohling mit drilling dran,der poliert schon eingesetzt werden kann!!!!
finde das ist nicht die meiste zeit oder??
die materialkosten beschränken sich auf sprengringe und drilling,den rest kann man sich überall besorgen,,hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut,das blech ist so ein zinnblech,aber jedes nichtrostende und biegbare blech sollte gehen!!

dann viel spass beim basteln leutsches,und gute fänge!!!! |kopfkrat 
 #6 
 #a


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Will mal genau beschrieben haben wie die Dinger sich bewegen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

das musst du sehen,beschreiben kann man das bei besten willen nicht


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Mh, ich könnte mir vorstellen, da das Gewicht hinten hängt, das der auch nach hinten wegkippt.
Also immer kurze stopps( kippt nach hinten) machen weiter einholen( kommt wieder hoch) .
So das er unter Zug wieder hochkommt.
Oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

er trudelt mehr nach rechts und links,aber hast recht,etws mit dem ""arsch"" voran


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Dann werde ich das mal mit einen alten Teelöffel ausprobieren!

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gestern hierzu noch was geschrieben, leider habe ich Dussel das in einen anderen Threat geschrieben!
Ich setze das un hier rein!


Wenn sich der Blinker so verhalten sollte, dann kann man doch gleich einen Teelöffel nehmen und den Löffel mit blei ausgießen!
Damit das Blei darin hält, empfehle ich ein Loch zu bohren und da von Außen eine kleine Schraube reinzustecken und das Schraubengewinde das nun innen liegt vormschlüssig zu vergießen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

ein löffel ist aber nich so gross und hat mehr auftrieb!!!!!


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ich hab jetzt hier was geschrieben, das ich wieder gelöscht habe!
Ich war die ganze zeit auf nem falschen Dampfer!
Also ,soll der Blinker hinten ein gewicht haben und insgesamt sehr Schmal sein!
Ok, jetzt hab ichs
Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

hehe,genauso isses arno


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

So heute habe ich meinen ersten Dorsch auf meinen Snapsnachbau (der mit der Achse) erwischt. etwa 75cm und exakt 3,5 Kg. War ein super Fight im BBoot. Fotos kommen später noch


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moin!
Bondex, dann taugt der ja was, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Na klar, der ist super! 
Wahrscheinlich hängste jetzt schon in der Werkstat und baus das Ding nach???


----------



## arno (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ne, erst morgen nachmittag!


----------



## ollidi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Warum nicht Kupferblech nehmen, auf die Blinkergröße zurechtschneiden, auf eine Seite Flußmittel draufschmieren, mit einer Propangasflasche warm machen, Blei drauftropfen lassen und dann das Blei mit einer Feile in Form bringen.

Kupferblech lässt sich leicht mit einer Blechschere und Feile bearbeiten. Wenn man es warm gemacht hat, ist es gleich ausgeglüht und dadurch weich. Dann kann man es sogar noch am Wasser mit der Hand nachbiegen, um den Lauf zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@ollidi
mach mal welche und zeige uns hier mal ein paar Fotos davon. Ich glaube nicht, daß eine größere Menge Blei einfach so haftet. Blei wegschleifen oder feilen dauert wohl auch etwas zu lange für eine Serienproduktion. Außerdem wird diese manuelle Fertigung sicher zu Ungunsten der Laufeigenschaften des Blinkers führen. Also eine Schablon fände ich da schon interessant. Dann meinetwegen auch aus Kupferblech aussägen und dann mit vorgeformten Bleistücken (kann man sicher leicht selbergießen) bestücken


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

So hier sind die versprochenen Fotos von gestern...


----------



## arno (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Bondex, wann soll ich zum Essen kommen?
Nochmal, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@Arno
also wir haben heut vorzüglich gespeist. Es gab eine Weißwein-Sahne-Fischsuppe mit selbstgepilkten Muscheln, Garnelen und Dorschfleisch so richtig lecker mit Petersilie, Knoblauch und Dill. Anschließend Dorsch im Käsemantel mit Pellkartoffeln, Röstzwiebeln und dazu lecker Gurkensalat |supergri 
Also wenn Du mitessen willst (dann biste ja ein Mitesser  ) solltest Du mich vorher anrufen, dann koche ich für dich mit. Wenn Du längere Zeit nichts fängst kannste immer Fisch von mir bekommen :m  :m Oder nimm einfach die richtigen Köder... den habe ich ja vorgestellt #c


----------



## arno (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Mh, das hört (ließt) sich aber lecker an!
Wie Bondex, so nach dem Motto:
Vom Haken in die Post zu Arno?!?
Ne lass mal, irgendwann komm ich mal wieder hoch, dann zeig ich Dir mal, wie man nix fängt!


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Dann sag bescheit, ich wette ich fange mehr nix als du, wenn ich mich nicht irre hihihihi!!!


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

nix fangen ist ja zum Glück sehr leicht!
Auf den Bildern sieht das so aus wie Ostsee, wegen dem steinigen Ufer!

Ich hab da noch ne Idee ausgebrütet:
Einen länglichen Plexi, oder auch Metallstreifen und am Ende ein längs geteiltes Birnenblei von beiden Seiten aufkleben.
Ginge doch auch, oder?


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi Arno
keine schlechte Idee. Die Form wäre perfekt. Allerdings mößte das Blei nur auf eine Seite, warum weiß der Geier. Nun das Problem - wie willst Du ein Birnenblei sauber durchteilen? Die Auflagefläche müßte richtig plan sein, sonst hält das Teil sicher nur den ersten Wurf durch.


----------



## arno (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

In einer offenen Birnenblei-Gußform nur die hälfte gießen dann ist es doch glatt!
Zum Beispiel!


----------



## ollidi (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ich habe hier mal was zusammengepfriemelt. Das muß natürlich noch weiter bearbeitet werden. Erstmal habe ich nur aus Kupferblech eine Form ausgeschnitten. Löcher reingebohrt und Blei draufgegossen.
Dann habe ich es nur kurz mit einem Dremel übergeschliffen. Ist also lange noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi, also ich finde das schon mal nicht schlecht. Vielleicht könnte die Form etwas länglicher ausfallen. Läft das Teil denn so wie es ist? Wie schwer ist die Geschichte und womit hast Du das Blech geschnitten? Wie dick ist das Blecht und woher hast Du es? Verbiegt Kupfer nicht leicht? Hält das Blei auf dem Blecht wenn man das Teil mal auf einen Stein fallen läßt?


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

An der Form kann man ja noch feilen.
Im Gartenteich "wackelt" es recht gut.
Gewicht habe ich noch nicht festgestellt. Ich schätze mal so ca. 30 Gramm.
Das Blech ist aus 22er Kupferrohr gemacht. Aufgesägt und geradegedengelt.
Geschnitten habe ich es mit einer kleinen Trennscheibe vom Dremel.
Wenn das Kupfer nicht ausgeglüht wird, ist es fest. Wenn es ausgeglüht wird, kann man es leicht biegen. Ist aber immer noch fest genug, daß es nicht von alleine verbiegt.
Das Ding ist mir ein paarmal von der Werkbank gefallen. Das Blei ist draufgeblieben.
Was wohl nich besser haftet, wäre Lötzinn aus dem Klempnereibedarf, weil das eine spezielle Legierung ist. Schwer genug ist es dann immer noch.
War ja auch erstmal nur ein Versuch. :m


----------



## arno (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Das Kupferding sieht doch wirklich nicht schlecht aus!
Ok, etwas schmäler, aber sonst ists gut!

Mit Plexiglas geht nicht gut finde ich, das Teil fliegt überall hin, aber nicht da wo ich hin will!
Muss mal überlegen wo drann das liegt!
Sorry, ich bekomme erst zu Weihnachten eine neue Digikamera!


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Wie gesagt mein Plixiblinker ist weit und gerade geflogen ohne zu taumeln, und gefangen habe ich auch.

@Ollidi
mit 22 Blech meinst Du sicher 2,2mm Stärke?


----------



## barsch_zocker (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*



> mit 22 Blech meinst Du sicher 2,2mm Stärke?


Ich denke eher den Rohdurchmesser

Sieht nich schlecht aus der Rohling, wie bekommt man später wieder ne glatte Oberfläche hin? Farbpulver zum einbrennen?

barsch_zocker


----------



## arno (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Bondex, wie dick ist Dein Plexiglas?
Meins ist 10mm Dick, ich glaube das ist das Problem!


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Genau. Das ist der Rohrdurchmesser. Ich hatte davon noch ein paar Reste rumliegen.
Wie man das mit einer Lackierung machen kann, weiß ich auch noch nicht. Da geht wohl auch probieren über studieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

wie wärs mit edding anmalen,hält zwar nicht dauerhaft,aber man kann dem köder jeden tag eine andere farbe geben!!!
die fische wollen ja jeden tag ne andere farbe!!!
und so ist man sogar am wasser noch in der lage,sich die vermeintlich beste farbe auszusuchen,das ist 2 min arbeit!!!
wenns dauerhafter sein soll geht auch autolack,metallic und in allen variationen.
bekommt ihr für wenig geld in so kleinen fläschen,die eigentlich für kratzerausbesserungen gedacht sind.
unbehandelt lässt sich dieser lack schnell abkratzen,neue farbe drauf,24h trocknen lassen und fertig!!!!
hat wer noch mehr ideen????????

zum eigentlichen snaps nochmal,hat schon wer probiert ob der ganze köder vielleicht aiuch mit mehr volumen zu bauen ist,heist egal wie er im wasser läuft,der fisch sieht einen breiten körper!!das wär doch mal ne tüftelei!!!
die laufeigenschaften sollten natürlich sein!!


----------



## arno (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ich mal meine Wobbler mit wasserfesten Filzstift an, anschließend Klarlack drauf und gut ist!
Hat mit zwei Wobblern gut geklappt!
Der eine ist sogar ein Doppelwobbler!
Das muss auch gut mit Blinkern klappen!


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Also ich mach das immer genauso wie bei mienen Selbstbau-Wobblern mit der Lackierung. Da ich kürzlich an günstige Snaps-Originale gekommen bin habe ich natürlich zugeschlagen. Einziges Manko, die Farben gefielen mir überhaupt nicht. Ich fange immer sehr gut mit Grünsilber oder einfach nur Silber. Also habe ich sie mal umlackiert...


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Natürlich versuche ich auch immer noch meine Plexiblinker weiter zu entwickeln. Arno übrigens benutze ich flexibles Plexi in 1mm Stärke. Diese biege ich mittels des Drahtes und setze dann mit Epoxi das Blei ein. Dafür habe ich mir ganz einfach eine Form aus Holz gefräst... Ach was schaut Euch das einfach an.


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ach ja so sie die Form leer aus und so die Bleirohlinge, die man anschließend noch ein wenig mit dem Hammer glattkloppen kann. Die andere Seite der krummen Löffel habe ich mit Reflexfolie beklebt und mit dem Edding die Augen aufgemalt. Die andere Seite werde ich noch mit SilberLack lacken oder wieder versilbern |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ach ja ich habe die Blechschere extra mal mit fotografiert. Aber 1mm dickes Va Blech bekommt man damit sicher nicht geschnitten oder? Ich hatte das Ding noch im Keller rumliegen, vielleicht taugt das für Kupfer???


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Das wirds sein, 1mm dickes Plexi mag gehen, aber nicht10mm!
Aber wenn Du Plexi mit dem Föhn heiß machst, kannst Du das auch biegen!
Aber es gibt verschiedenes Zeugs davon , manches kann man nicht biegen!
Was mach ich jetzt mit dem 10mm Plesi?
Bondex, könnte sein, das Du Dir die Finger brichst, VA ist immert so n Sache, auch bei 1 mm!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi  #h 
bei dem ganzen Fachgesimpel und gebastle konnte ich es einfach auch nicht lassen und hab heute mal einen Versuch gestartet.

Erstmal in Angelladen und nen Original gekauft man ganz schön teuer das Ding.

So nun geht es los  :m 

Auf Bild 1 der Original Snap, Stück Blech, Blechschere, und ein Stift (besser wäre ein Edding oder ähnliches)







dann am Original den Haken und die Sprengringe entfernen damit man ihn besser auf das Blech zum abzeichnen legen kann, die breite der  "Flügel" nach Gefühl ca. 2mm zeichnen.






dann mit der Blechschere ausschneiden das geht sehr gut und genau (Vorsicht Schnittkanten sind Scharf)






nachdem die Grundform ausgeschnitten ist besorgen wir uns ein Stück Blei in diesem Fall Auswuchtblei eines Reifens 35 Gr. dies past schon recht gut von der Größe






dann bearbeiten wir das Blei mit dem Schleifstein oder der Flex bis es ungefähr dem Original gleicht






nun schlagen wir Vorsichtig die "Flügel" des Bleches um , am bestens in einen Schraubstock einspannen (umspannen nicht vergessen damit die "Flügel" etwas rund werden) aber nur soweit wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen






nun das Blei einlegen und die "Flügel" zuerst mit einer Rohrzange ganz umbiegen dann mit dem Hammer glatt schlagen und dadurch endgültig fixieren 
das Blei sitzt dann Bombenfest






jetzt die beiden Löcher gebohrt






schnell in Schwarz lackiert






Auge mit Sekundenkleber aufgeklebt






Sprengringe und Haken montiert und fertig  :m 






und nun können die Dicken Fische kommen  |stolz: 


Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Laggo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moinsen
Hab den Beitrag gerade erst gesehen!
Ich baue auch schon seit einiger Zeit die Snaps Blinker nach und ich mache fast genauso wie der Glücklose #6 
Der einzige Unterschied ist das ich 0,6 mm Cu-Blech und Rollblei Vom Dachdecker benutze!
Das Blei leg ich immer am hinteren Ende des Blinkers doppelt damit der Schwerpunkt des Blinkers hinten liegt und er abzischt wie ne Rackete :l 
Habe bis jetzt welche von 14 bis 60 gramm gebaut und sowohl vom BB wie vom Kutter schicke Dorsche damit gefangen!
Was bei mir noch n bischen harpert ist die Lackierung, aber den Fischen scheint es wurst zu sein #c 
Ich guck mal ob ich es heute noch schaffe n paar Fotos einzustellen!


Gruß Laggo


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Glückloser, sieht ja richtig TOP aus, der Blinker!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

also die sehen wirklich gut aus,glückwunsch,ich glaub über weihnachten verschwind ich wieder ein paar stunden im keller,hehe
da gibs doch noch mehr sachen zu entwickeln!!!


----------



## Laggo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

So hab mal eben schnell n paar Bilder gemacht.
Der Rohling ist leider etwas unscharf,aber ich stell demnächst noch mal n paar bessere Fotos ein!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Super Dinger. Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren welcher Art Blei Ihr genommen habt?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi Bondex 
hier noch mal für dich  |supergri  :m 



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem die Grundform ausgeschnitten ist besorgen wir uns ein Stück Blei in diesem Fall Auswuchtblei eines Reifens 35 Gr. dies past schon recht gut von der Größe





			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Unterschied ist das ich 0,6 mm Cu-Blech und Rollblei Vom Dachdecker benutze!
> Das Blei leg ich immer am hinteren Ende des Blinkers doppelt damit der Schwerpunkt des Blinkers hinten liegt und er abzischt wie ne Rackete



Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Bondex (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ich habe mich verschrieben. Ich meinte natürlich nicht Blei, sondern Blech!! #c  #q  :c  #d  |kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Glücklose (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi Bondex  #h 

mein Blech hab ich einfach aus einem Regalboden rausgeflext ist ca. 1mm dick
also schon richtig stabil.



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Unterschied ist das ich 0,6 mm Cu-Blech  und Rollblei Vom Dachdecker benutze!


 was er damit Cu-Blech genau meint  #c 


Mfg Der Glücklose  :m


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Kupferblech!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

schön gepennt klar @Arno  #6 Kupferblech


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Kann ja jeden mal passieren!


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Cupfer?


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Cu= Cuprum (Lateinisch Metal aus Zypern)= Kupfer
Ist doch ganz einfach, weis doch jedes Kind! #c  #c  #c


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

na klar war´n Gag Arno! Aber weiß Du auch was Compuge-Blech ist? Ja genau richtig Computergehäseblech. Eignet sich das auch???


----------



## gismowolf (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Na sebstverständlich,Björni!Das ist elektrolytisch verzinktes Stahlblech.Nur,wenn Du damit im Salzwasser fischt,solltest Du zusätzlich lackieren,auch weil die Oberfläche
grau gefleckt erscheint und dann hast auch einen gewissen Korrosionsschutz!Aber zum Bearbeiten geht es wesentlich einfacher als Edelstahlblech.


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ja Gismo, hat recht, Du kannst theoretisch jedes Blech nehmen!
Nur gegen Salz und Rost mußt Du es schützen!
Hast Du den soviel alter PC-Gehäuse da rumstehen?
Moin Schwager sammelt die auch ,aber nicht zum Blinker bauen!
Eher um nutzlosen Platz auszufüllen!
Könnte mir was besseres vorstellen, aber jeder hat seinen Splien!


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Soso, jetzt willst Du also deinen Schwager bklaun, tststststsss


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Wenn mir mal das Blech ausgeht?!?
Merkt der sowiso nicht bei den ganzen Türmen!
s sei denn ich gehe an den Aktuell benutzten PC , dann würd er was merken!
Aber eher nach dem Mott: he Arno das find ich gut, das Du mir da ein Lüftungsloch eingebaut hast!


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Mußte mal die Bezinflechs anschmeißen und wenn er so richtig gerade am chatten ist, dann ziehst du die Scheibe mal bis knapp vor seinen Prozessor |supergri 
Mal ´ne Frage: Was ist das eingendlich für´n Fisch auf Deinem Bild? ´Ne Schleie?


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ja Bondex, das ist eine Schleie!
Die größte die ich bisher hatte!
Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr genau aber ich schätz die war so 45 cm lang, hatte 1300 gr. oder so!
Die anderen waren nur so um die 30 bis 35 cm!


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Und die hat bestimmt auf Wobbler gebissen??? Du m´ßt echt ein Riesentyp sein, weil ich ich dachte schon der Fisch ist untermaßig |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Naja, bei dem was ich schon alles mitgemacht habe, braucht man schon ein breites Kreuz!


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

So, Jungs jetzt habe ich mal angefangen mit Blech #c Das Zeug was ich genommen habe ist wohl Zinkblech? Jedenfalls ziemlich weich :c Aber läßt sich gut verarbeiten #6 , hält aber auf Dauer sicher kein Salzwasser aus :c


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Und so sieht das Endergebnis aus. Spiel und Wurfeigenschaften sind deutlich besser als beim Original! Naja gut am Finish muß ich noch feilen. Das Blei hält perfekt. Es ist zusätzlich mit Epoxi gesichert. #6 
Oh ich merke gerade, daß ich keine Bilder mehr anhängen kann - wieso nicht?


----------



## arno (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Moin!
Bondex, weil das AB einen neuen Server bekommt!
Da kann es dann passieren, das mal was ausfällt!


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Gut dann werde ich es die Tage nocheinmal probiren. An alle hier von mir ein dickes Petri Heil, friedliche Feiertage, viele Geschenke und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Wir sehen (äh schreiben) uns in 2005!


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Haben gestern geräuchert und die nötigen Bleie für die neue Blinkercollection auch gleich noch gegossen (Zeitvertreib) Blei schmelzen geht ganz gut auf dem offenen Feuer #6


----------



## arno (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Bondex, was machst Du denn da für nen Kappes?
Warum schmilzt Du das nicht im Topf?
Wie fängst Du denn das Blei auf?


----------



## gismowolf (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi arno!
Der Behälter,in dem sich das Blei befindet,dürfte vom Campinggeschirr sein!


----------



## Bondex (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ja genau Wolli. Das ist ein nicht mehr benutzter alter Spiritusbrennapf, den wir vo dieser komischen Wolle befreit haben. Kochtopf wäre vielleicht noch besser gewesen, aber wer hat sowas schon?


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Oh, sorry, ich habe das Bild gestern nicht richtig erkannt!
Es sah so aus, als ob da einfach ein Bleokoltz im Feuer liegt!


----------



## gismowolf (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hast Du vielleicht einmal zu tief in`s Glas geschaut!?
Das könnte morgen bei mir auch passieren,wenn`s schmeckt!!Aber vorher geh ich noch Silvesterfischen mit meinen Mormyschkas!!:q
Bei dieser Gelegenheit wünsch ich Dir und allen hier einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Gismowolf, mit dem Trinken habe ich erst um 21 Uhr angefangen, meine Frage dazu war aber um 18,45 Uhr!
Keine Ahnung was ich da sehen wollte!

Ja, Dir und den Anderen auch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Tj morgen wird´s sicher feucht und vor allem laut. Damit ihr vorher noch was zum glotzen habt sind hier meine neuen Entwürfe. Getestet werden die aber erst nächstes Jahr. |wavey: 
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und im neuen Jahr viele schöne dicke Fische. #6  :m


----------



## seatrout61 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Die sehen richtig gut aus


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@seatrout61
jetzt muß sich nur noch zeigen ob die auch fangen. Also auf Dorsch am Grund geht´s sicher aber ob sie auch im Freiwasser so fängig laufen... Ich werde nach meinem nächsten Turn an die Ostsee davon berichten.


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Na klar fangen die!
Ich war heute los und hatte nix.


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@seatrout61
auch mit selbstgemachten? Wo hast du gefischt? Vom BB oder Land?


----------



## seatrout61 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ja, auch Eigenbau, aber nicht von mir.


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hi all
habe die neuen Blinker gestern getestet. Also Wurfeigenschaften absolute Spitzenklasse, da kommen die gekauften garantiert nicht mit. Was den Lauf angeht - etwas anders als das Original aber auf keinen Fall schlappes Taumeln sondern schon stärkere Ausbrüche mit Trudeln und dem nötigen Zucken in der Rutenspitze. Ob´s den Fischen gefällt wird dann später berichtet.


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Die normalen Snapsbliker haben ja einen 4er Haken aus brüniertem Stahl. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit? Die rosten doch im Salzwasser? Sind da verchromte nicht besser? Gehen auch Haken in Größe 2 noch, oder ist das schon übertrieben? Laufen die Dinger damit nicht mehr so gut? Wie sieht das mit Ausschlitzen aus?


----------



## seatrout61 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Für die Snapsblinker-Art kannste auch Gr. 2 nehmen. Ich bewahre meine Blinker hakenlos in der Box auf. 3-4 rote Drillinge in Grösse 2 und 4 habe ich in ner Filmdose bei mir, die dann am Wasser mittels Karabiner am Blinker befestigt werden. Geht schnell, man hat nur wenige Haken gleichzeitig in Gebrauch und weniger Tüdel in der Köderbox.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@seatrout61
kannst mal ein Foto von Deiner Blinkermontage mit Karabiner posten? Das mit dem Einhängen finde ich eine gute Idee, aber wie kommt der Karabiner an den Blinker?


----------



## seatrout61 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Hab leider keine Digi-cam. Der Karabiner ist mittels Sprengring mit dem Haken verbunden und das Ganze wird dann am Köder eingehängt.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Dann hängt der Haken aber doch ziemlich weit vom Köder weg?


----------



## seatrout61 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Ja, macht aber nix. Vorher hatte ich statt des Karabiners immer nen 2. Sprengring drangemacht. Ist der gleiche Effekt was das Aushebeln und den Abstand betrifft.


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Die Idee ist nicht übel. Werde ich demnächst mal versuchen!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

@Bondex
Wenn deine Snapsblinker in Serie gehen, will ich auch welche haben.

Bin dann einer deiner ersten Kunden. Brauch keine Kriegsbemalungen oder Lakierungen. Einfach in Silber und gut ist. Gewicht um 16 bis 30g. Wenn geht sehr schlank und lang. Dann fliegen sie noch weiter, was ich denke.

Wann legst die erste Serie auf?!


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Haben heute die Snapsnachbaueten an der Ostsee getestet. Ich hatte zwar alle 3 Dorsche auf meine Beifängertubenfliege´in orange, aber Olli hatte 2 schöne dicke auf die Eigenbaublinker! #6
Siehe auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43174&page=5 oder hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=599047#post599047


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

Die neue Serie Nachmachersnaps ist im Bau. Eine neue Gußform für Blei bereits gefertigt und Blei bis zum Abwinken organisiert. Also bald geht´s wieder los.


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Snapsblinker*

 So, ich habe mal wieder welche gefertigt hier die Bilder |bla: 
Hoffentlich wird´s bald etwas wärmer damit die Dinger getestet werden können :q


----------

